# Dawn of War: Thousand Sons looking for composers



## MrD (May 31, 2005)

The best aspect of creating a modifcation to a published title is that you don?t need to worry about creating the engine and the tools such as editors and exporters. Therefore our coding work is minimal (at least compared as to the work needed to code a game, along with physics and multiplayer support). What we do is basically change the rules and adapt them to fit our needs. This work doesn?t need a C++ genius- it is comperatively easy scripting. Currently it is being handled by two experienced members working for free.

The graphics are mainly being created by myself and another person. We have professional experience but do work for free as well. Currently the only thing we are paying for is our host


----------



## A# (Jun 2, 2005)

Why couldn't you talk your way into free hosting then? Is it only composers you think eat fresh air? This kind of request makes me sick. You are expecting a return of some sort on this - so why should we work for nothing?


----------



## TheoKrueger (Jun 2, 2005)

MrD said:


> Due to the non-profit nature of this project we can offer no compensation but the quality of the finished modification will doubtless make an excellent entry in the portfolio of any composer planning to create music for games.



A# It's non profit, you will get credit if you are a starting composer and need it


----------



## Evan Gamble (Jun 2, 2005)

whens the due date? :?:


----------



## Niah (Jun 3, 2005)

What "kind" of music are you specifically looking for?


----------



## José Herring (Jun 3, 2005)

I was in communication with them. They're not looking any more. Something about doing it internally. Didn't quite understand the last email I got from them.

Don't worry guys. There's plenty of paying work out there too.

Jose


----------



## Waywyn (Jun 4, 2005)

i don't understand why people always looking for money and that the MOD scene is, at least it looks like this, not familiar to a lot of people.

on a mod project everyone is working for free. it is like a big reference or a visit card for a whole bunch of people to maybe get involved into a company or a job.

to be honest, but this is like i started my career and got my first work done.

composers definitely don't live from air, but nobody does as far as i remember. so it is just a hobby and develop thing to have fun about.

i know mr. d for a long time and we also worked together on stuff. he is really a nice guy and i have to say if i wouldnt have so much jobs i would definitely do it.

working on a cool organized mod is sometimes more that just doing a paid job and this is it!! think about that


----------



## Scott Cairns (Jun 4, 2005)

Waywyn said:


> to be honest, but this is like i started my career and got my first work done.



Same here, I did a Matrix Mod for Max Payne, then a small WWII title (paid $400) then Stargate.


----------



## Waywyn (Jun 4, 2005)

hehe, yeh, i forgot to add that the gold demo "nuclear dawn" from me, was only a mod piece until it was posted at the SO page 

after that it was posted there, frederick did this nice interview on his sanctus page with me and after that i got a big job in america which i definitely don't wanna miss anymore.

that's how it goes sometimes


----------



## Evan Gamble (Jun 4, 2005)

too bad they dont need anymore composers :cry:


----------



## Waywyn (Jun 4, 2005)

hey evan, just google around a bit or visit some mod sites and i am definitely sure you find a lot of other mods which could be really interesting.

i don't know exactly the name of those forums but try to search for game-devs or game developers. mod musicians are ALWAYS welcome. they are very rare


----------



## Scott Cairns (Jun 4, 2005)

www.garagegames.com

www.flipcode.net


There's a couple I can remember.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jun 4, 2005)

Waywyn said:


> .... frederick did this nice interview on his sanctus page with me and after that i got a big job in america



Put in Alex Pfeffer in either msn or yahoo search and your spotlight page comes in number one - google is around number 5 or so 

Regarding the interview - you deserved it man. I'm really glad you got the job because of it.


----------



## Waywyn (Jun 4, 2005)

Frederick Russ said:


> Waywyn said:
> 
> 
> > .... frederick did this nice interview on his sanctus page with me and after that i got a big job in america
> ...



thanks a lot frederick *bows* i am really honored :oops:


----------



## MrD (Jun 6, 2005)

Sorry I should have posted here sooner. Yes we indeed already have found a great guy who will be doing the music for this mod. While this is good news I still regret I had to turn down quite a large number of amazing composers. The number of songs we need is limited but I wouldn?t mind to work with any of those talents. 

Creating assets for good mods really is one of your best chances to show exactly what you can do. Sometimes the absence of quotas and set dates makes a mod even better than the original games they are for. If you should happen to be part of just such a mod this might very well be your chance to make some big companies curious. I personally know almost a dozen artists who worked on several projects with me and it was their free, sparetime work that got them jobs at big names such as Epic and Microsoft.

I really don?t want to create the impression that all mods are good. In fact most suck so badly it hurts. Some are so ambtious that they never get completed (which is better than being so simple nobody cares about them but still not perfect). Some are astounding but nobody knows that they even exist. 

A quality most share is that they are fun. I don?t regret having worked on any of them and I have met literally hundreds of interesting people- most of them nice and really eager to do good work. Some I still am in contact with even. Waywyn is such a guy. I?m glad he got the attention he deserves.


----------



## Edgen (Jun 6, 2005)

ah crap.

GUess I was too late  OOH well.. till next time i suppose?

/j


----------

